# MANDATORY OVERTIME?



## matrix (Apr 6, 2022)

i’m confused on how mandatory overtime works. 

i got hired on nov2021 and haven’t had OT. today (4/06) on mytarget app i saw -> upgroup: b and downgroup: 2.

my shifts are a2 (sat-mon 6pm/6am). i wasn’t there when om mentioned overtime & haven’t made friends to ask how it works. today is wednesday and noticed this new change on mytarget app. my schedule doesn’t reflect any OT?

who do i call and ask if i’m scheduled to work this week? i really don’t want an accountable for lack of communication.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 6, 2022)

You shouldn’t need to worry about it for a while yet.
When there is mandatory OT, your day will be dictated by your “up group”.
ie. Group A works Tuesday, B works Wednesday, C Thursday, D Friday. Each week it rotates backward, so the next week Group B would work Tuesday, C Wednesday, D Thursday, and A would work Friday.
Your schedule will be updated Wednesday of the week prior and you _should _get a push notification on your phone saying “Your schedule has been updated for (date)”.  They’ll also announce it at startup on Saturday, if not every day as a reminder. Your schedule will also show the extra shift in MyTime.
If you have at least 1/2 shift on either end of the “weekend” off (so last half of Monday or first half of Saturday for A-keys), you’ll be exempt from mandatory OT that week.
There should be a calendar posted so that you know the exact days you would have to work should they schedule mandatory on any given week this year.


----------



## matrix (Apr 6, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> You shouldn’t need to worry about it for a while yet.
> When there is mandatory OT, your day will be dictated by your “up group”.
> ie. Group A works Tuesday, B works Wednesday, C Thursday, D Friday. Each week it rotates backward, so the next week Group B would work Tuesday, C Wednesday, D Thursday, and A would work Friday.
> Your schedule will be updated Wednesday of the week prior and you _should _get a push notification on your phone saying “Your schedule has been updated for (date)”.  They’ll also announce it at startup on Saturday, if not every day as a reminder. Your schedule will also show the extra shift in MyTime.
> ...


thanks! that makes sense.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 6, 2022)

matrix said:


> thanks! that makes sense.


Not a problem. Someone else might be able to clarify if they have mandatory 60s, I haven’t been on an A-key in forever so I’m not sure if you get to pick the 2nd OT day or if it’s assigned.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 7, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Not a problem. Someone else might be able to clarify if they have mandatory 60s, I haven’t been on an A-key in forever so I’m not sure if you get to pick the 2nd OT day or if it’s assigned.


Our dc has both days assigned. Ask your om for an ot calendar.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Apr 7, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Not a problem. Someone else might be able to clarify if they have mandatory 60s, I haven’t been on an A-key in forever so I’m not sure if you get to pick the 2nd OT day or if it’s assigned.



The day has always been assigned for us.  As far as I know in our building only e&f get to chose their day.

@matrix 
You being assigned a group just means if theirs mandatory OT you will now be part of that groups assigned OT day(s).  You might even be labeled proficient and can request an OT shift\half shit if it seems like you guys need it. You should be notified via mytime app if they add OT days.  Make sure you have push notifications on.


----------



## C8581 (Apr 7, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> You shouldn’t need to worry about it for a while yet.
> When there is mandatory OT, your day will be dictated by your “up group”.
> ie. Group A works Tuesday, B works Wednesday, C Thursday, D Friday. Each week it rotates backward, so the next week Group B would work Tuesday, C Wednesday, D Thursday, and A would work Friday.
> Your schedule will be updated Wednesday of the week prior and you _should _get a push notification on your phone saying “Your schedule has been updated for (date)”.  They’ll also announce it at startup on Saturday, if not every day as a reminder. Your schedule will also show the extra shift in MyTime.
> ...


We've had mandatory OT for a while at my DC (inbound B2)


----------



## RWTM (Apr 8, 2022)

matrix said:


> i’m confused on how mandatory overtime works.
> 
> i got hired on nov2021 and haven’t had OT. today (4/06) on mytarget app i saw -> upgroup: b and downgroup: 2.
> 
> ...


If it’s not on mytime it’s not official. Every TM is assigned a group but if it says you don’t work that date, your gucci (not accountable). If you show up voluntary (not on schedule) just don’t clock in till it gets approved or that’s a CA. I stop accumulating vacation by early October late September 🤑. Got u


----------



## RWTM (Apr 8, 2022)

C8581 said:


> B2


Samezies, 1 love B2 fam. Aye, does your DC have a 12 dock?


----------



## WHS (Apr 8, 2022)

C8581 said:


> We've had mandatory OT for a while at my DC (inbound B2)


That’s crazy.  Our inbound has been so slow they’re threatening mandatory flex down.  Practically begging people to VLE everyday


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 8, 2022)

WHS said:


> That’s crazy.  Our inbound has been so slow they’re threatening mandatory flex down.  Practically begging people to VLE everyday


Ours too. Not sure on the schedule down threat, but only ART and sweeps run all day, the manual dock pretty much finishes any lives for the day and goes home.


----------



## WHS (Apr 8, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Ours too. Not sure on the schedule down threat, but only ART and sweeps run all day, the manual dock pretty much finishes any lives for the day and goes home.


Last couple weeks we’ve been receiving super low numbers (not 100% sure as I’m warehousing).  We lose people shortly after startup.  Then a bunch more at noon.  Last break more goes home and inbound is a ghost town.  

I think they’ve been bringing in something like 30-40k per shift?  Whatever it’s been it’s been so slow with how many people we have they go at a snails pace or they’re done by noon


----------



## RWTM (Apr 9, 2022)

My OB B2 is onboarding 15 new hires next week. Why tho?


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 9, 2022)

My old store never did mandatory overtime so I had to take it upon myself to work voluntary unscheduled unannounced unapproved overtime instead. ETL always got mad but couldn’t say it was overspending since I was literally _saving_ those payroll hours to my savings account


----------



## RWTM (Apr 9, 2022)

can't touch this said:


> to work voluntary unscheduled unannounced unapproved overtime instead.


Aye that’s how my old schedule _was_. Now it gotta get approved prior so stay home its not!!


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 9, 2022)

I was once the main CUNTroller of Flow myself and quite a sick one at that…but like all good things it stayed good so long it went bad


----------



## RWTM (Apr 9, 2022)

can't touch this said:


> I was once the main CUNTroller of Flow myself and quite a sick one at that…but like all good things it stayed good so long it went bad


RIP. I’m OB not IB tho lol We run the entire Sorter/Mezz and I know every line/sensor


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 9, 2022)

RWTM said:


> My OB B2 is onboarding 15 new hires next week. Why tho?


Gross


----------



## RWTM (Apr 10, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Gross


The lot won’t hold all of our cars. Literally


----------

